# Canon China Teases ‘New Companion’ Coming Feb 24



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2022)

> Canon China is much more active on social media than in many other regions. Its Weibo account this morning published a teaser (Chinese) featuring a large, gold number three, and writing that states, “The new friend you’ve been waiting for is finally here; see you here in three days.”
> A QR code at the bottom leads to a live event site showing a countdown to February 24 at 7 p.m. local time, seemingly suggesting a product launch.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## lote82 (Feb 21, 2022)

R7 please!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

Most likely are those 800mm and 1200mm tele lenses I guess.
I don't believe it happening without some more rumors about it first, but I'll be happy to be surprised by an R7 anyway 

Could also be some of these "stupid" gadget things ("social-camera", Powershot Zoom, and that kind of stuff :-/)


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 21, 2022)

Crop RF body along with that patented tele zoom 150-600mm lens.


----------



## john1970 (Feb 21, 2022)

Could be anything produce by Canon. Will know for certain in the next few of days.


----------



## Joules (Feb 21, 2022)

Interesting. Google lens translates the vertical text to the side of the big 3 as "There's still more to come from Canon's new product launch". If that 'still more' is translated accurately, it could be meant to indicate this launch is related to the last one from recent memory. Which is the R5C I believe.

That would indicate an RF body rather than some new gimmick camera to me.


----------



## MartinVLC (Feb 21, 2022)

If the translation "Your new friend is finally here" is correct, it´s shurely not gonna be anything pro grade. I bet it´s either gonna be the RP II, an R APS-C body far lower grade than an R7 or some consumer oriented product like their AI automatic powershot PX or something similar that no one on this forum will get excited about ;-).


----------



## vladk (Feb 21, 2022)

Can be Canon PICK. Indiegogo campaign says it will start shipping in April in the US.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Feb 21, 2022)

EOS M7


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 21, 2022)

RP2 with LPE6 please and proper 4k


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 21, 2022)

I am guessing we are getting three new products. I'd guess: 
1. R7 semi pro camera 
2. 800mm lense 
3. 1200mm lense 


I´m hoping for: 
1. Spiritual Eos R successor (imho R8) 
2. RF 300-800mm F8 L zoom 
3. A big surprise  make it an RF 14mm F1.8 L and take all my money  


I´m wishing for:
1. A R6 Mk II with 32MP 
2. RF 12mm F2
3. RF 300-800mm F8 L (boy, that patent got me dreamin´)


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 21, 2022)

On second thought: 
1. R7 
2. APS-C entry level (R100?) 
3. APS-C Enthusiasts level (R10) 

Why not put all APS-C options out at once?  
No, not gonna happen. Canon will gradually test the market for APS-RF mount cameras one by one


----------



## calfoto (Feb 21, 2022)

I’m hoping it will be a Robotic Dog - then we can have BattleBot dog fights with Sony


----------



## Joules (Feb 21, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I´m hoping for:
> 1. Spiritual Eos R successor (imho R8)


If we expect the R7 to be an APS-C body, I would the the R8 must be one as well.

But maybe you are onto something here. Looking at that 3 in the picture, it does come suspiciously close to an 8. Not to mention the infinity symbol at the bottom, which might also just be an 8 on its side.


----------



## Yumeng (Feb 21, 2022)

Joules said:


> Interesting. Google lens translates the vertical text to the side of the big 3 as "There's still more to come from Canon's new product launch". If that 'still more' is translated accurately, it could be meant to indicate this launch is related to the last one from recent memory. Which is the R5C I believe. That would indicate an RF body rather than some new gimmick camera to me.


The translation is wrong. The vertical text is part of the sentence with “3 days”. So the “still more” means “still 3 days”. According to the red infinity sign below, I suspect it might be R5c which provides infinite recording time without overheating


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Most likely are those 800mm and 1200mm tele lenses I guess.
> I don't believe it happening without some more rumors about it first, but I'll be happy to be surprised by an R7 anyway
> 
> Could also be some of these "stupid" chinese gadget things ("social-camera", Powershot Zoom, and that kind of stuff :-/)


My money's on it being the latter: a consumer market knick knack sort of thing. It's the word "companion" or "friend." Someone who actually knows Chinese might be able to give us better subtlety here. The other reading of that is that it's an accessory to something already launched, like something that uses the smart shoe on the new cameras.


----------



## MythPlayer (Feb 21, 2022)

Emm，R5C is not announces in china yet


----------



## MythPlayer (Feb 21, 2022)

vladk said:


> Can be Canon PICK. Indiegogo campaign says it will start shipping in April in the US.


Powershot Pick is already released in china , retail price is 3199 yuan (505.01 USD, tax include)


----------



## Yumeng (Feb 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> My money's on it being the latter: a consumer market knick knack sort of thing. It's the word "companion" or "friend." Someone who actually knows Chinese might be able to give us better subtlety here. The other reading of that is that it's an accessory to something already launched, like something that uses the smart shoe on the new cameras.


There is no meaning of “friend” or “companion” in the poster. More accurate translation could be “Sorry for coming late” or “I am finally coming”.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 21, 2022)

7pm.. 7… R7..?!


----------



## bbasiaga (Feb 21, 2022)

At this point everything I want I can't afford anyway. But I hope it something that reveals a bit of the future of APSc and what it is going to look like in the RF lineup or EF-m lineup. Probably wouldn't be a camera for me. But an RF 300 2.8 will be outside my price range, as would any of those super zooms recently offered. 

-Brian


----------



## tron (Feb 21, 2022)

Pierre Lagarde said:


> EOS M7


EOS 5DMkV


----------



## bbasiaga (Feb 21, 2022)

tron said:


> EOS 5DMkV


Oh the consternation if that ever comes! The internet would break. At least the photography corner of it.


----------



## john1970 (Feb 21, 2022)

Personally, I would hope for a RF 500 mm f4 L or 35 mm f1.2 L because those are the only two remaining lenses that I really would like to own.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 21, 2022)

Joules said:


> Interesting. Google lens translates the vertical text to the side of the big 3 as "There's still more to come from Canon's new product launch". If that 'still more' is translated accurately, it could be meant to indicate this launch is related to the last one from recent memory. Which is the R5C I believe.
> 
> That would indicate an RF body rather than some new gimmick camera to me.


The last '还有' definitely means "more". But what that refers is tricky.
For example, at a fashion show a photographer asked the staff '还有没有?', literally meaning 'more or not more?'. He was wondering if there was another brand show on this last day (there had been 2 brand shows the previous days, this last day there were 3). The answer was '有' (more, ie there's another show coming).

I'd translate it as "More is coming from/at the Canon new product press conference". But I could be wrong.


----------



## jayli (Feb 21, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Most likely are those 800mm and 1200mm tele lenses I guess.
> I don't believe it happening without some more rumors about it first, but I'll be happy to be surprised by an R7 anyway
> 
> Could also be some of these "stupid" chinese gadget things ("social-camera", Powershot Zoom, and that kind of stuff :-/)


That's a "stupid" comment. There is no such large demand for those "stupid" gadget things in China, and they are not Chinese neither.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

jayli said:


> That's a "stupid" comment. There is no such large demand for those "stupid" gadget things in China, and they are not Chinese neither.


Point taken 
(I have removed chinese reference from comment now)


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

According to PhotoRumors the original post is tagged #canon8k ?!
So actually sounds like it could be a delayed announcement of R5C in China?...








Canon announcement in 3 days (new 8k camera?) - Photo Rumors


Canon has a new teaser on Chinese social media for a new product announcement on February 24th with the hashtag #canon8k – the number 8 is also present on the teaser as the infinity sign and even the gold number “3” will probably turn into an “8” by Thursday: Canon is rumored to announce two […]




photorumors.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2022)

Yumeng said:


> There is no meaning of “friend” or “companion” in the poster. More accurate translation could be “Sorry for coming late” or “I am finally coming”.


The friend word wasn’t in poster, but on Weibo post title.
The translation you provided (thanks) does suggest something that might not be new, but for the China market.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 21, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> According to PhotoRumors the original post is tagged #canon8k ?!
> So actually sounds like it could be a delayed announcement of R5C in China?...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing that. Here's the original image. I checked the text and I don't see any Canon8k tags.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

kaihp said:


> I'm not seeing that. Here's the original image. I checked the text and I don't see any Canon8k tags.


I'm thinking you need to see the original post on Weibo to see it. 
I believe it is this:
https://weibo.com/1832904402/LgwdSdowF
Though I cannot find tag either when copy/paste to Google Translate?


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

Hmmm... The poster might _not _have been an expensive one made by Canon marketing. Maybe more likely an "amateur work" from a person resposible for their social media?:








Anniversary Poster 8th Anniversary Poster Fashion Poster Poster 8th Anniversary Poster Fashion Template Download on Pngtree


Download this Anniversary Poster 8th Anniversary Poster Fashion Poster Poster 8th Anniversary Poster Fashion template. You can customize it for your design needs. All of the templates on Pngtree are easy to edit. Add your content, save and they are ready to be printed. You can also download free...




pngtree.com


----------



## melgross (Feb 21, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Most likely are those 800mm and 1200mm tele lenses I guess.
> I don't believe it happening without some more rumors about it first, but I'll be happy to be surprised by an R7 anyway
> 
> Could also be some of these "stupid" gadget things ("social-camera", Powershot Zoom, and that kind of stuff :-/)


Those “stupid gadget things” are popular, which is why they keep producing them. You don’t have to like it.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 21, 2022)

Canon Cloud app or something with a carabiner


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Feb 21, 2022)

melgross said:


> Those “stupid gadget things” are popular, which is why they keep producing them. You don’t have to like it.


Exactly. It wasn't meant like a "hate thing". Just that, that is mostly not what we care about here (And a bit annoying just when we get our hopes up for something "better")


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 21, 2022)

lote82 said:


> R7 please!


Yepp, I'm in your club!


----------



## entoman (Feb 21, 2022)

It's a blow up doll that photographs you while you....


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 21, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> 1. Spiritual Eos R successor (imho R8)


Could be a problem with Audi who introduced their R8 many years ago...


----------



## John Wilde (Feb 21, 2022)

Whatever it is, it's probably China-specific, rather than a global launch of a new product. It may not even be camera related.


----------



## Joules (Feb 21, 2022)

justaCanonuser said:


> Could be a problem with Audi who introduced their R8 many years ago...


The R5 and R6 also have vehicle namesake according to Google results. So I doubt that's actually a factor.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 21, 2022)

entoman said:


> It's a blow up doll that photographs you while you....


That would have been a Japanese launch then. Such immorality is illegal in China and would throw you in jail.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 21, 2022)

Joules said:


> The R5 and R6 also have vehicle namesake according to Google results. So I doubt that's actually a factor.


This was just a joke... it's like this "X" sort of name inflation not only for cameras - I am happy that Canon abandoned that with the RF system


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Feb 21, 2022)

Assuming "companion" is a correct translation, I don't think this would be an R7. At least not if you expect R7 to be the pro-spec mirrorless 7D Mark II replacement. To me, the use of the word "companion" implies something small and personal you can take with you anywhere. If it's even an ILC at all, it might be more of a low-end R-mount Rebel/xxxD, or something to bridge between the M and the R family.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 21, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Oh the consternation if that ever comes! The internet would break. At least the photography corner of it.


If there were a 5Dv then it would either be a R5 with OVF (using existing R5 sensor) or basically a pair of OVF (5Dv) and mirrorless Rii (using a new sensor).

The former option would be relatively simple but (like the 1DXiii) give better AF performance in live view mode. Cost is likely to be higher as well (similar to 5Div vs R).
The latter is also possible as a replacement R is due to occur and M6ii/90D is an example of dual model release. Again, the AF performance in live view and cost differential would be significant.

The question for everyone is whether there would be a significant demand for a new 5Dv given the many advantages of mirrorless besides battery life?


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Feb 21, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I am guessing we are getting three new products. I'd guess:
> 1. R7 semi pro camera
> 2. 800mm lense
> 3. 1200mm lense
> ...


A 32MP R6II would have me going yo mirrorless if not a price increase. Otherwise, Nikon and Sony a better value for me and landscape.


----------



## entoman (Feb 21, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> If there were a 5Dv then it would either be a R5 with OVF (using existing R5 sensor) or basically a pair of OVF (5Dv) and mirrorless Rii (using a new sensor).
> 
> The former option would be relatively simple but (like the 1DXiii) give better AF performance in live view mode. Cost is likely to be higher as well (similar to 5Div vs R).
> The latter is also possible as a replacement R is due to occur and M6ii/90D is an example of dual model release. Again, the AF performance in live view and cost differential would be significant.
> ...


A 5DMkv with the R5 sensor and a few improvements (wider AF coverage, better tracking, tilting screen, CFE-B & SD slots) would be really nice.

It might be bought by existing Canon DSLR devotees, perhaps as a second body to a 1DXiii, or as an upgrade from a 90D, but it would too big a leap for most Rebel owners, and the likelihood of Nikon D850 owners moving to a Canon EF model must be close to zero.

I'm just not confident that it would sell in large enough quantities to make it worthwhile to Canon, given that almost everyone will ultimately move to RF.


----------



## Frankenstein (Feb 22, 2022)

I read the Chinese post and found no word about "companion". If companion used in Chinese, it usually means accessories. I don't see Canon make a big deal about launching accessories. Guess the announcement may relate to something RF lineup currently missing. Could be a cloud based storage service, a new software, or anything. 

If it is camera, my only guess is R7 APSC because it emphasized on being late in that Chinese post. Considering eosM hasn't had any new product for quite some time, a 32mp APSC sensor RF body does make sense.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Feb 22, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Continue reading...


I am Chinese.

Let me translate the characters. The characters on the top means “I am coming late but finally come”. The 4 white Chinese characters make up an idiom with original means “a coming late lady walks gracefully without hurry”. The middle characters mean “3 days before Canon new product(s) announcement”. The bottom yellow characters mean “the announcement time: 19:00 February 24, 2022 (China Standard Time)”. The characters below the QR code mean “the live announcement address”.

I think the red ∞ at the bottom background may be a great hint for the Canon EOS R5 C with nearly no time limits for video recording. The camera has not been officially announced in China or in many Asia countries.


----------



## honestlo (Feb 22, 2022)

I believe it just an R5C announcement only.


----------



## Skux (Feb 22, 2022)

If it's the R7 I'll sell my M6 Mark II in anticipation. My set up will be:

R6 for gigs/portraits/events
R7 for birds
80D that I leave set up next to my lightbox for products

Let's gooooo!


----------



## Flamingtree (Feb 22, 2022)

Crazy thought, EOS R3 s. 75mp. The gold looks like on the 1ds…


----------



## Sigurd2 (Feb 22, 2022)

Joules said:


> If we expect the R7 to be an APS-C body, I would the the R8 must be one as well.
> 
> But maybe you are onto something here. Looking at that 3 in the picture, it does come suspiciously close to an 8. Not to mention the infinity symbol at the bottom, which might also just be an 8 on its side.


Yes when looking at the gold colored part of the 3 in the picture, to me it claerly indicates half of an 8.


----------



## lote82 (Feb 22, 2022)

tq0cr5i said:


> I am Chinese.
> 
> Let me translate the characters. The characters on the top means “I am coming late but finally come”. The 4 white Chinese characters make up an idiom with original means “a coming late lady walks gracefully without hurry”. The middle characters mean “3 days before Canon new product(s) announcement”. The bottom yellow characters mean “the announcement time: 19:00 February 24, 2022 (China Standard Time)”. The characters below the QR code mean “the live announcement address”.
> 
> I think the red ∞ at the bottom background may be a great hint for the Canon EOS R5 C with nearly no time limits for video recording. The camera has not been officially announced in China or in many Asia countries.


Thank you for destroying my dreams!


----------



## Macoose (Feb 22, 2022)

Since there is so much speculation going on, it may not have anything to do with cameras. Could Canon be entering the Chinese cell phone market?


----------



## peters (Feb 22, 2022)

"3" and "new companion"
It would be epic if it would be a 75mp camera and the new 800mm and 1200mm. Thats truely a unique and extremely powerfull combination!!! =D


----------



## melgross (Feb 22, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Exactly. It wasn't meant like a "hate thing". Just that, that is mostly not what we care about here (And a bit annoying just when we get our hopes up for something "better")


It’s not relevant to what we like here, except that if it contributes to sales and profits, it might be relevant to us.


----------



## melgross (Feb 22, 2022)

kaihp said:


> That would have been a Japanese launch then. Such immorality is illegal in China and would throw you in jail.


Except that it goes on quite openly. Public officials and the police ignore the laws there and even protect the offenders. There prolly more of that going on in China than anywhere else.


----------



## entoman (Feb 22, 2022)

Skux said:


> If it's the R7 I'll sell my M6 Mark II in anticipation. My set up will be:
> 
> R6 for gigs/portraits/events
> R7 for birds
> ...


I'm always interested in new gear, but for at least another year, I plan to just stick to my R5 for wildlife and nature - butterflies, dragonflies, mammals, reptiles, amphibians, birds, botany, fungi, lichens, landscapes and seascapes.

It doesn't do *everything* that I'd like it to do, but it covers most things very well, and any surplus cash that goes on photographic gear will be directed at expanding or upgrading my range of lenses.

My number one priority however, as always, is to travel and discover new places and new subjects for my camera.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 22, 2022)

Skux said:


> If it's the R7 I'll sell my M6 Mark II in anticipation. My set up will be:


In today's environment of SEVERE shortages of everything, I wouldn't sell until the new item is in hand.

I've seen too many people cry the blues about not being able to get their upgraded product after they sold the old one.


----------



## lo lite (Feb 23, 2022)

The number depicted could as well be a part on an 8 instead of a 3 so my guess is "R8" for an entry level DSML. 8 ist also a very popular number in the far east and means "good luck".


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 23, 2022)

lo lite said:


> The number depicted could as well be a part on an 8 instead of a 3 so my guess is "R8" for an entry level DSML. 8 ist also a very popular number in the far east and means "good luck".


DSML, huh. Did you come up with that, I have to admit, mirrorless hasn't latched onto a single acronym like dslr has. I'll be straightened out in 3...2...1...


----------



## Joules (Feb 23, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> DSML, huh. Did you come up with that, I have to admit, mirrorless hasn't latched onto a single acronym like dslr has. I'll be straightened out in 3...2...1...


I've heard DSLM (Digital single lens mirrorless) a few times in the context of German discussions. I find it much less bad that MILC (Mirrorless interchangeable lens camera), which sound like milk, or EVIL (Electronic viewfinder interchangeable lens), which just sounds stupid.


----------



## entoman (Feb 23, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I am guessing we are getting three new products. I'd guess:
> 1. R7 semi pro camera
> 2. 800mm lense
> 3. 1200mm lense


It's a common error to make, but the singular of "lenses" is *lens*, NOT "lense" 

A lens
Some lenses


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 23, 2022)

entoman said:


> It's a common error to make, but the singular of "lenses" is *lens*, NOT "lense"
> 
> A lens
> Some lenses








lense - Wiktionary







en.wiktionary.org





I see it more here than any other photography site, head scratcher for sure.


----------



## entoman (Feb 24, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> I see it more here than any other photography site, head scratcher for sure.


Fantasising that the "new companion" or "long awaited friend" will be a compact stabilised 180mm macro *lens*.
Some chance!


----------



## pantograph (Feb 25, 2022)

MythPlayer said:


> Emm，R5C is not announces in china yet


Not being fluent in the language, it looked to me that it was only a flashy announcement of the R5C.


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 25, 2022)

It's the 25th now, nothing


----------



## jprusa (Feb 25, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> It's the 25th now, nothing


Canon announced the R5C in China along with the two Lenses. It is now on the web site.


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 25, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Canon announced the R5C in China along with the two Lenses. It is now on the web site.



Thats it? I I thought was a new product.


----------

